# Xin review sữa tăng cân cho bé



## thao lê (30/12/20)

Cho  xin review dòng sữa cao năng lượng tăng cân với ạ


----------



## trần phương thanh (31/12/20)

Mom cho con uống kid essentials ấy, dòng này có lợi cho trẻ biếng ăn, nhẹ cân hoặc những trẻ có tình trạng hấp thu chất béo, trẻ chậm tiêu hóa, MCT giúp cung cấp năng lượng cho các cơ quan trong cơ thể, trong đó có não bộ luôn này


----------



## nga Lê Thị (31/12/20)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Mom cho con uống kid essentials ấy, dòng này có lợi cho trẻ biếng ăn, nhẹ cân hoặc những trẻ có tình trạng hấp thu chất béo, trẻ chậm tiêu hóa, MCT giúp cung cấp năng lượng cho các cơ quan trong cơ thể, trong đó có não bộ luôn này


Dòng này bé mấy tuổi là uống đc r vậy b


----------



## trần phương thanh (1/1/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Dòng này bé mấy tuổi là uống đc r vậy b


Sữa Kid Essentials dành cho các trẻ 1-10 tuổi mom ơi


----------



## nga Lê Thị (1/1/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Sữa Kid Essentials dành cho các trẻ 1-10 tuổi mom ơi


À bé nhà mình 2t, thế chắc để đổi sang loại này cho con xem sao


----------



## Trang Lê (1/1/21)

Sữa Kid essentials  có giúp con hấp thu tốt hơn k các m


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (1/1/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Sữa Kid essentials  có giúp con hấp thu tốt hơn k các m


Ổn mom ơi, mình tìm hiểu thì Trong sữa Kid Essentials có chứa Taurin, Cholin, vitamin B12, duy trì phát triển hệ thần kinh khỏe mạnh, giúp trí não trẻ phát triển toàn diện


----------



## trần thanh kiều (1/1/21)

Mình đang cho con uống Kid essentials  nè bạn. Mà uống đc 1 hộp thấy con mình ăn uống các thứ nhiều hơn trc khi uống . Nên mình nghĩ nếu bé mà biếng ăn dùng sữa này


----------



## Ngọc Lê (1/1/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống Kid essentials  nè bạn. Mà uống đc 1 hộp thấy con mình ăn uống các thứ nhiều hơn trc khi uống . Nên mình nghĩ nếu bé mà biếng ăn dùng sữa này


Sữa này có làm con táo ko mom, tại con mịnh cứ nghe uống sữa vào là táo à


----------



## trần thanh kiều (1/1/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Sữa này có làm con táo ko mom, tại con mịnh cứ nghe uống sữa vào là táo à


Ko nha, tìm hiểu sữa này có Chất xơ Inulin giúp loại bỏ các triệu chứng táo bón, đầy bụng,… giúp trẻ có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh à


----------



## Ngọc Lê (1/1/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Ko nha, tìm hiểu sữa này có Chất xơ Inulin giúp loại bỏ các triệu chứng táo bón, đầy bụng,… giúp trẻ có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh à


Uầy ổn nhỉ, chắc để đổi sang dòng này cho con uống coi nào


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (1/1/21)

Có  loại sữa nào cho bé biếng ăn ko mn , chứ con em biếng ăn quá, mà thử qua nh loại sữa rồi cũng ko thấy ưng à


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (1/1/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Có  loại sữa nào cho bé biếng ăn ko mn , chứ con em biếng ăn quá, mà thử qua nh loại sữa rồi cũng ko thấy ưng à


Mom cho con dùng Kid essentials ổn mom nè, hỗ rợ biếng ăn tốt, e cũng cho con uống dòng này tìm hiểu thấy có  27 loại vitamin cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ giúp trẻ ăn ngon và lên cân luôn ấy mom


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (1/1/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Mom cho con dùng Kid essentials ổn mom nè, hỗ rợ biếng ăn tốt, e cũng cho con uống dòng này tìm hiểu thấy có  27 loại vitamin cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ giúp trẻ ăn ngon và lên cân luôn ấy mom


Mom cho con uống lâu chưa mom


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (1/1/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Mom cho con uống lâu chưa mom


Mình thuộc cơ địa ít sữa nữa, nên từ khi 1t là minh cho con uống sữa này rồi


----------



## Hà Thông (1/1/21)

Kid essentials  tốt mà mom. Bổ sung lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (1/1/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Kid essentials  tốt mà mom. Bổ sung lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


Loại này con lên cân ổn ko mom


----------



## Hà Thông (1/1/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Loại này con lên cân ổn ko mom


Kid essentials giúp bé phát triển toàn diện mà, mình thấy KE có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng rất tốt cho bé mà không phải sữa nào cũng có như Vitamin B6, cùng vitamin A, Kẽm, Magie  giúp bé dễ hấp thu, dễ tiêu hoá, ăn uống đc mà


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (1/1/21)

B mua sữa Kid Essentials cho con thơm dễ uống ma trộm via tăng cân đấy, con mình đi khám bs cũng đc bs khuyên dùng Kid mà, tìm hiểu thành phần có chất béo trong Kid Essentials đều chiết xuất từ thực vật cao cấp như dầu hướng dương, dầu hạt cải, đặc biệt chất béo MCT hấp thu rất nhanh, kích thích ăn uống ngon miệng cho con ấy mom


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (1/1/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> B mua sữa Kid Essentials cho con thơm dễ uống ma trộm via tăng cân đấy, con mình đi khám bs cũng đc bs khuyên dùng Kid mà, tìm hiểu thành phần có chất béo trong Kid Essentials đều chiết xuất từ thực vật cao cấp như dầu hướng dương, dầu hạt cải, đặc biệt chất béo MCT hấp thu rất nhanh, kích thích ăn uống ngon miệng cho con ấy mom


Mua dòng này ở đâu vậy b


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (1/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Mua dòng này ở đâu vậy b


Ở siêu thị mẹ và bé á mom


----------

